

Basket for iPhone: The Definitive Dribbble Client - mattdonnelly
http://getbasketapp.com

======
mattdonnelly
This is a simple little app I've been working for the last few months.

Some of the features include:

\- Two Viewing Modes: Grid and List.

\- Browse all of your feeds including popular, everyone and debuts

\- User login, so you can view your personal following feed and access your
profile quickly

\- HTML Comments + Automatic Link Detection

\- Fullscreen Image Viewer

\- Sharing options

\- View user profiles

\- Animated GIF support

\- Designed for iOS 7

\- French, German, Spanish and Irish Localization

Would love for you to check it out!

I also open sourced the component I wrote for rendering HTML comments in the
app:
[https://github.com/mattdonnelly/MDHTMLLabel](https://github.com/mattdonnelly/MDHTMLLabel)

